# Exams



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Something that we all dread.
How are you all dealing with yours???

I have my first exam today at 3:30. Very nervous. But I think I'm ready


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh, it's going. If I wasn't so obsessive with my notes, wanting to have every little detail, I would have more time to actually study the info. Argh!


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm having my exams next week. This week is the last week where teachers can give tests. :no I don't have a lot of tests, but I'm already getting stressed out over studying and worrying about upcoming exams. D:


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I get really nervous for exams right before the exam starts. So what I do is I take my mp3 player and I listen to classical music, and I don't listen to other people talking about the exam.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Failed my networking exam... it was brutal... but I am soooo glad I'm done now.


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

I studied and studied and studied then studied more, for days to prepare for my japanese final. Took the test today and it was LONG..took me 3 hours to complete and I had to rush the last two pages. The instructor was getting more and more agitated since I was the last one to finish. I don't think I did well on it because it just so happens that I got too caught up with reviewing for 3/4s of the material and ofcourse she just had to revolve the test around that fourth that I didn't get down. Makes me look like a total slacker. God damn Murphy's law.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I tanked my Greek final. But I had an A in the class going in, so it'll probably average out.

I've only got one hard final left - intensive French. May God help me.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Well I have a Spanish Exam on Thursday, Biology Exam and Math Exam on Friday.


----------



## hichews (Sep 13, 2008)

I have my first exam the very day we get back from winter break!!

I hate my school. Way to ruin my break.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

hichews said:


> I have my first exam the very day we get back from winter break!!
> 
> I hate my school. Way to ruin my break.


That is so evil, exams after Christmas break? Makes exams after Thanksgiving seem bearable.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I wrapped up the last of my finals today. Fortunately I only had to take four of them this semester, otherwise I think my head would have exploded. I don't know what the deal was but for some reason this year's finals were incredibly frustrating. I'm just hoping that my grades won't fall very much from where I had them.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

i hate school


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My first final is on tuesday at 8 AM, then one the same day at 7 PM. Plus I have a poster and paper due. Wouldn't be an issue if I weren't working right now! ARGH!!!


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm finally done with mine.

I feel so free.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have one late next week. It's worth 50% of the grade for the class and at the moment I am already 6 points below where I want to be, so I am very stressed. What I need is a time machine, there's simply not enough time left to study all the material (and go to digg.com).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

One more to goooo.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

General Chemistry for me, and then I are done.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I really don't want to study, my motivation is at an all time low even though I only have 3 exams and then I'm done with college. I might not graduate with honors because I am doing such a pathetic job with studying.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Ditto, I am mad at myself right now for not studying enough this weekend. I put in 6-7 hours yesterday and 7 today (keep track with a stopwatch). This is not enough for the weekend before exams. It looks like I am going to get a pass grade for this course, which is a C. YAY go me!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a fifty-percenter tomorrow that I have basically not studied for. I decided that I'd rather get a head start on next semester's readings than study for a class I don't care about. Not the best idea, perhaps, but not the worst either.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

I did almost perfect on my psych final and it moved my grade from a 3.6 to a 4.0!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

For the first time ever, I have fewer than four exams. In fact, I have only *one *final this term, in Limnology (the study of inland water ecosystems). It's tomorrow. The material is not too difficult, but I'm going to have to work really hard today to make sure I ace it.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am so pissed at my math final I took last week. It was supposed to be cumulative, so I spent a lot of time studying old stuff, because I forgot all that stuff. Then the damn exam has 7 questions on newer stuff and 2 questions on old stuff. I got a 37/100 on it  because of that. im so mad. spent 3 days studying and bombed it.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

I only had two, but I ended up holing myself up in my room for four days, only leaving to eat or print out study guides at the computer lab. Barely took breaks, lived off of energy drinks, studied from breakfast until 1am, and it was all for one class. Fortunately, I think the nonstop studying paid off; a lot of people think they failed the chem final, but I think I did pretty well (at least, I'm hoping). I'm just glad it's over. I didn't realize how stressful finals could get.


----------

